# QuinStar Update



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just sprayed some post second cutting today with a pt and a half quin-4 and a quart 24d. I sprayed the same area last year after first cutting and spot sprayed Sledgehammer for nut sedge. While I had plenty of crabgrass this year, I found 3 or 4 foxtail seedheads and no sedge in 6 ac cut baled then treated. I plan to proactively spray quin next year right after first cutting. I think it definitely substantially reduced the foxtail and the sledgehammer got the nutsedge. The combo is as good or better than grazon on horse nettle. not a plant in the field last fall and only a few at second cutting. Won't be any next week.


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Hayman on the Quinstar recommendation. I had a lot of foxtail this year in second cutting so I'm gonna try this. How soon after 1st cutting should you apply quinstar?


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Thankfully, I don't believe you more northern folks have to deal with knotroot foxtail. It has about replaced our annual foxtails. Hard to control perennial.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I just sprayed an experimental piece with Quinstar last week. Won't know for 9-10 months how successful it was at wiping out the foxtail. I have another section I plan to hit 10-12 days after first cut in the spring to compare and see which worked better.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am no expert, but I think it's a bit late for quinstar to be effective


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hayman1 said:


> I am no expert, but I think it's a bit late for quinstar to be effective


You could be right. I made the decision to try it based on the application recommendation on the label that read "after hay removal, but before the first killing frost". It also needs water within 7 days to be effective, and the timing was right for the rain we got today. Time will tell.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> You could be right. I made the decision to try it based on the application recommendation on the label that read "after hay removal, but before the first killing frost". It also needs water within 7 days to be effective, and the timing was right for the rain we got today. Time will tell.


My point was frost is going to get this year's foxtail pretty soon for you. It may have some residual next year but the best bet is a week or two after first cutting


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not convinced that the foxtail truly acts as an annual here. That's why I'm trying a different strategy on two different fields to compare the results.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'm not convinced that the foxtail truly acts as an annual here. That's why I'm trying a different strategy on two different fields to compare the results.


Gotcha. Certainly applies to horsenettle. Keeps on keepin on if you don't kill it. Spreads by seeds as well. But given when foxtail starts to appear, it seems like it is an annual. It certainly increases dramatically it you let it go to seed.


----------

